# Food Safety News - 01/26/2022 Multi-agency group continues work despite staffing challenges during pandemic



## daveomak.fs (Jan 26, 2022)

*Multi-agency group continues work despite staffing challenges during pandemic*
By Coral Beach on Jan 26, 2022 12:05 am
The pandemic has stretched resources for the group, but the Interagency Food Safety Analytics Collaboration (IFSAC) has developed an interim plan and is continuing with its work. The organization was launched in 2011 when three U.S. agencies — the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the Food and Drug Administration, and the USDA’s Food Safety... Continue Reading

*Colorado Gov. Polis accepts resignation of First Gentleman’s activist friend*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 26, 2022 12:03 am
An animal activist named by Colorado Gov. Jared Polis to the Board of Veterinary Medicine has resigned after exchanging insulting comments about farmers and ranchers with Boulder’s Marlon Reis. Reis is the governor’s spouse, Colorado’s “First Gentleman,” and a friend of animal activist Ellen Kessler. She filled a citizen position on the Board of Veterinary... Continue Reading


*Researchers find way to block advances of Listeria infections*
By News Desk on Jan 26, 2022 12:01 am
Researchers in Australia have made a discovery that could help to add options when treating Listeria infections. Scientists at the University of Queensland have found a way to block Listeria from making the virulence proteins that allow bacteria to survive and multiply in immune cells. The hope is the findings, published in the journal PLOS... Continue Reading


*Source of rise in Swiss hepatitis E cases remains a mystery; pork investigated*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 26, 2022 12:00 am
Officials in Switzerland have been unable to find what was behind an increase in hepatitis E infections that affected more than 100 people in 2021. The Federal Office of Public Health (FOPH) recorded a rise in cases of hepatitis E virus (HEV) between January and May 2021. A total of 105 cases were reported across... Continue Reading


*Sandwiches recalled in Canada after testing finds Listeria contamination*
By News Desk on Jan 25, 2022 03:43 pm
HQ Fine Foods is recalling certain Quality fast foods brand and Hygaard Fine Foods Ltd. brand sandwiches from the marketplace because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency test results. The recalled products have been sold nationwide in Canada.  Recalled Products: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Hygaard Fine... Continue Reading


----------

